
Early Access Program for Kubernetes on DigitalOcean - nikolay
https://www.digitalocean.com/products/kubernetes/
======
tedmiston
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976505)

